# Catfish Tournement!!



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

Catfish tournament!! Saturday May 26 from 6:00 PM till Midnight!! Tournament is hosted and sponsored by Runzo's outdoor sports. Sea of lights catfish tournament! Price of entrance is $10.00 for those 16 and up. Along with this tournament we will have a youth division for those 15 and under. Entrance fee for this tourney is $5.00 /person. Payback determined by the amount of entries.
Westville lake is located halfway between Alliance and Salem right of of state route 62 in Beloit Ohio. No state license is required and anglers may fish from shore or boat with use of electric motors only. Ramp fee for boat fisherman is an additional 3.00 per launch. 

For further details contact Runzo's outdoor Sports at (330) 537-2137
or E-Mail Mike Runzo at [email protected]


----------

